# Electric Element Controller for Smoker



## remmi

Just bought a electric element for my old smoker, have alittle problem with it as it gets way to hot, has any one wired in a controller for theres? Appreciate any thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## FairwayCAL

I found plans on how to convert an old fridge into a smoker... it works great. I use an electric element from a Brinkmann Gourmet Smoker. In these plans it recommends to use a McMasters 1760K71 @ www.mcmasters.com. Works great! I paid like $50 some for it but it was worth it! I can use it in the Brinkmann too. My fridge smoker gets up to 220 degrees down to 0 and my brinkmann will get up to 270 degrees.


----------



## badland

Fairway CAl, thanks for the feedback but I have been all over that site and cannot find that part # or plan for the convertor. Can you give me any more info? Thanks Tim


----------



## FairwayCAL

Sorry is all comes down to one letter! www.mcmaster.com not mcmasters.

then in the search area type in the 1760K71 part number and it comes up right away.

I found mine with a local electrician he had one just like this lying in this shop and it works great.


----------



## terry08

Went to Mcmasters and keyed in the # 1760k71 they show a 1760k77 is this the same as yours. I use the same element as you and would love to try it.


----------



## jackrewe

but where you find i'm also looking for this... oke:


----------

